# Nice board change



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Great move on separating the reports pages between regulars and guides.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Glad you like it. I am going to allow replies on this one too, and if it works out, make that a permanent feature here. Hopefully, everyone will be respectful in their replies. I thought it might be fun to be able to ask about individual reports.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nicely done. Now I can finally talk to other people on the forum!


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Agreed, i like this as well


----------



## JDuncan (Sep 21, 2012)

*It's this type of thinking/action that makes 2Cool the
greatest fishing sight of our time.
*


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Mont said:


> Glad you like it. I am going to allow replies on this one too, and if it works out, make that a permanent feature here. Hopefully, everyone will be respectful in their replies. I thought it might be fun to be able to ask about individual reports.


That's funny. After I posted it I remembered no replies were allowed and I figured it was a worthless post.

Thanks Mont.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the split and the ability to comment. #2 thumbs up


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Good call Mont. Happy to see this change.


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

I will enjoy this section. Thanks


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Now I gotta go catch something


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mont. Finally I can get back to reading regular fishing reports. I like the ability to post replies as well.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice changes! I like that you can reply to these too.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Its a better change than OBama ever brought forth... Thanks Mont!!!


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Change is good*

I enjoy the Guide reports but also like to see how the non pros do as well...most guys put their reports in the general discussion but this format is better. Feedback is also a welcomed bonus

I like the change.....GOOD MOVE>>>

Post those reports so we know where to pot lick!!! just Kidding general ideas help we can find our own hot spot with a little knowledge from you guys without selling the farm you giving you exact location.


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice! I like reading the regular Jo's report much better! On top of that, we can discuss our reports! I like it a lot!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't forget! There are still the crybabies that are going to get ******** if you put out a fishing report for the same body of water they fish. Beware!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> I like the split and the ability to comment. #2 thumbs up


... and big toes too ,,, .. heck yea!

.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool, curious does a reply bump the thread, I will know soon


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Cool, curious does a reply bump the thread, I will know soon


Replied....


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I am glad to have a place for honest part time fishermen's reports instead of 'We caught them again. Book us' reports. 

People sharing their experiences for no other reason than to inspire ours.

The discussion and feedback now available is a big plus. Great addition.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Great Move !*

It makes it a lot more enjoyable for me . Guides reports are good but not all of us get to fish year around or have the funds to fish with a guide all the time . So , I appreciate the move .


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Excellent add! I liked it when people could you reply. I just hope people behave and not mess it up!


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Way to go! love the change....


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Great idea and love the change... THANKS Mont !


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Agreed, great changes, both the separation and the ability to post replies.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

This is great, thanks.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicely done, this is a better deal. Wonder if it would work in the classified section as well?


----------



## The Hawk (Apr 20, 2009)

This is so much better. Thank you.


----------



## BlazingWater (Nov 10, 2005)

*Board change*

Thank you!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir! Nicely done!


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

GREAT ADDITION! No offense to the guides, but it made the old board of little interest to me because it was basically advertising.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Great change Mont! It was well worth the chastisement I received for suggesting this in the wrong place.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One thing you guys have to keep in mind is that changing things takes me a bit of time to think through. I am a big believer in the rule of unexpected consequences, and try to anticipate them. The other issue is I am a bit rusty on the technical side of things, so that doesn't always go real smooth. It's a bit like fishing. You need the right bait and the right spot. At any rate, I am glad things are flowing a bit more smoothly these days.


----------



## 4LATSNORTH (Oct 10, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Cool, curious does a reply bump the thread, I will know soon


Lets see.....think I will give it a try........and I like the new thread.....I REALLY LIKE IT....


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

nice, thank you


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

It's been a long time in coming and I appreciate the change as well. 

Thanks. I'll be posting and visiting this section a lot more often.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Is there a way to keep replies but stop it from bumping the thread? In my opinion, I'd prefer the posts to not rise to the top (appear as a new fishing report) everytime somebody comments.

Too easy to mix up when/what/where when you end up with people bumping 3 year old threads (happens in other sections).


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Mont:

I'm really liking this. Good job!!!

Tommy


----------



## RogerBTX (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, it was time consuming going through the reports looking for a regular fisherman's reports. I think there will be an increase in our reports.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

RogerBTX said:


> Thanks, it was time consuming going through the reports looking for a regular fisherman's reports. I think there will be an increase in our reports.


I think things are working better, but there's still room for improvement. The Site Sponsors reports views are way down and they depend on people fishing with them to put food on their table.



Billygoat said:


> Is there a way to keep replies but stop it from bumping the thread? In my opinion, I'd prefer the posts to not rise to the top (appear as a new fishing report) everytime somebody comments.
> 
> Too easy to mix up when/what/where when you end up with people bumping 3 year old threads (happens in other sections).


Yes, easily done and I think that's a good idea. When boards first started, they all worked like this. Instead of sorting from the last post date, it goes off the date of the first post.

I need to run this all past the higher ups to make sure everyone is on the same page, so give me a bit more time.


----------

